# Numeri di partizione disco cambiati

## saverik

Buongiorno,

in queste feste mi sono dedicato agli esperiment  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .

Ho installato sul mio portatile Mac Os  e mi sono ritrovato con i numeri di partizione sostituiti...

praticamente avrei bisogno di rinominare la partizione da nvme0n1p3 a nvme0n1p2 come era in principio.

adesso mi trovo la nvme0n1p1 e subito dopo la nvme0n1p3..suggerimenti??????  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sabayonino

per evitare questi cambiamenti sarebbe il caso di utilizzare l'UUID

```
blkid
```

or

```
lsblk -o NAME,UUID
```

modifica il tuo  /etc/fstab secondo l'output ricevuto

i.e.

```
UUID=111111-22222-33333-444444 / ext4 defaults
```

----------

## zar Marco

Dopo un problema simile ho imparato l'importanza degli UUID eh eh, ma anche usare le etichette non sarebbe male

----------

## sabayonino

La replicazione casuale  dell'UUID è molto remota (non impossibile) , una singola etichetta può essere applicata a più dispositivi , sia per errore che per dimenticanza, ad esempio  è applicare su più dischi una etichetta "Backup" , molto generica , potrebbe portare a cancellazione di dati su un dispositivo errato ; basti pensare ad effettuare un rsync con un bel --delete in mezzo   :Wink: 

----------

## zar Marco

Effettivamente non avevo pensato alla possibilità di dare un etichetta uguale a due partizioni differenti

----------

## sabayonino

Non necessariamente partizioni sullo stesso disco.

Anche dispositivi differenti

----------

